# Berry baby blanket



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

I knitted this blanket for the young couple that moved in next door. They just had their first baby a little girl named Hailey Grace. I had not talked to her about colors..but much to her and my surprise the blanket match the end wall in the nursery and all her accent color too. I did not have a pattern but made it up.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice work and a very special gift too


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the color of the blanket and hat. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

Loved you design choices. Baby Hailey Grace will be one gorgeous girl wrapped in your finery.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

This is sooo yummy, the color and the pattern. You are very creative!


----------



## lusina (Aug 24, 2011)

sooooooooooooooo gorgeous can you share the pattern


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

very pretty.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

very pretty and what fun that the color was so perfect!!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Will with no pattern, you did a BEAUTIFUL job.


----------



## magicstar (Jun 23, 2011)

I bet they were thrilled with these, colour is gorgeous.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful stitch and color. Geat job.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

VERY pretty, LOVE the colors!!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh gosh! That is gorgeous. What a fabulous color! What a good neighbor you are.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful....I love the color! :thumbup:


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!....and a great photographer; nice background to match on first photo.


----------



## knittingnell (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful. The color is gorgeous and your knitting pattern is unbelievable. I will be hoping you share your pattern with us


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice work and a perfect color! Never have seen anything close to that pattern. Good Job!!


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love the pattern and the colors... amazing sometimes how such a bright color can brighten up your day...If you are willing to share your creativity I will leave my email on your PM.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

What a nice neighbor you are !!!! The blanket is beautiful love the colors. People in California must make better neighbors I have lived in my house for a year and could not tell you what they look like.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

So pretty! :thumbup: You did an amazing job!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the yujmmy raspberry color and the design is wonderfu.l The wide border and central lacey pattern are so pretty and the white touches and flower just make it even more special. Whata wonderful neighbor you are...


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful set x


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

HAVE U GOT A PATTERN FOR THIS. I THINK IT IS BEAUTIFUL ................I KNOW U MADE THE PATTERN UP. BUT HOW MANY ST.S CAST ON .WHAT PLY WOOL WHO EVER RECEIVES THAT OFF YOU WILL BE SOOOO THRILLED. ITS BEAUTIFUL. GOOD WORK.


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

COULDNT HELP BUT READ WHAT U SAID ABOUT NEIGHBOURS. ISNT THAT SAD, YOU DONT KNOW YOUR NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOURS. IVE BEEN BLESSED WHERE I LIVE. BOTH SIDES AND BACK END. COULDNT WISH FOR BETTER PEOPLE. THE WHOLE STREET IS LOVELY, WE HAVE STREET. PARTY EVERY YEAR. JUST TO CATCH UP. HOPEFULLY YOUR NEIGHBOURS MIGHT SEE YOU ONE DAY. GOOD LUCK KNITTEN NANA


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

That is amazing !!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Just beautiful - what a wonderful colour, and beautifully photographed.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful work, love the colour you used.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice work, gorgeous color and great photography.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful. I love the color and the pattern. You did a wonderful job.
\connie


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful work...great color...refreshing


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful. Such a nice pic with your crepe myrtles.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful set!


----------



## viking fan (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow very nice I too would like the pattern if you can share


----------



## Beckie (Jun 14, 2011)

Please send me the pattern, I Love it send to [email protected] God Bless Beckie


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

beautiful it's an unusual stitch pattern


----------



## casers (Apr 1, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL - I WILL WAIT TO SEE IF YOU SHARE YOUR PATTERN.
CASERS


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket. Matches the color of the flowers exactly. It makes a wonderful gift. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## coolmom (Feb 5, 2011)

The blanket is beautiful! What is the name of the stitch you used?
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

so very nice love the blanket and i also love crepe myrtles


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

You made ujp the pattern?? It is just beautiful!


----------



## daynasmiamilola (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Love the color, the design, the border and the hat is unique too. Please, can you describe how you made both? I will try my best to do them both.
I thank you very much in advance.


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

That is beautiful. I can't imagine these talented people, that make up patterns. I can barely follow a pattern.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely work. Beautifully displayed in front of the wonderful flowers!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing photos of your beautiful knit afghan. I just love the color.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

just beautiful


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is so beautiful! The color makes me happy!


----------



## OkapiDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

okay, so now I want to have a baby....


----------



## amazing (Aug 6, 2011)

What a wonderful neighbor. Love the blanket and all the details. Could you write out the pattern. I would love to make one.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

That's a very nice pattern. What are you going to name it? Are you going to publish it?


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Love the blanket and hat. The color is beautiful.
Can you share the pattern.


----------



## carolynismyname (Mar 16, 2011)

Your blanket and cap are beautiful. Would you share just the pattern rows. I knit prayer shawls and like to change the pattern each time. Thank you.


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

You're neighbors are blessed!!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

wonderful work, the color, your pattern choice great job all around! Is there a link you could share for the blanket or no?


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

What a chrming outfit - blankt, flower and hat all together!
Where did you find that delightful stick? I would adore the pattern - can it be shared? I do many baby blankets both for fimily, friends and hospitals deliveries nearby ...

New patterns make more fun knitting

Many thanks
Sherry


----------



## Patrish (Apr 21, 2011)

Gorgeous! Perhaps the name of the stitch & we could go from there?


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful work, the colour is one of my favourites


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful work - I bet they were very happy with this precious gift.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

What a pretyy blanket and colour, I would say you are very talented.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the color and the pattern you selected. What a lucky little girl.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Oh so beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I bet your neighbor was tickled pink. They are beautiful! What good fortune that they moved in next door to such a kind person---- and talented, to.


----------



## marybales (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Love the color and it matches that bush perfectly.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh I hope you share your pattern, it is just beautiful. Nice back drop too!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Very pretty and I love the color.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

This is so pretty, It should be in a magazine!Beautiful photo.


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

'Love this pattern.......instructions, please.....can you share them?


----------



## kyliesnana (Apr 3, 2011)

Love the color. Would love to see the pattern if you are going to share.
Kyliesnana


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Simply gorgeous, what yarn did u use? Lucky neighbor


----------



## Sophia5 (Jul 10, 2011)

That is a beautiful blanket.........the color is awesome! Nice work!


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful!! Love that color!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Love everything about hat and set. Matches Crepe Myrtle perfectly.


----------



## sharon1951 (Mar 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I also would love the pattern


----------



## kiki judy (Jul 1, 2011)

That is one beautiful baby blanket, where did you get the pattern for it, love the picot edge.


----------



## Pat Bedard (Feb 6, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket and wow I wish I lived next to you. Like some many others, if you share the pattern, will you send it to me too. Thanks. Pat


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

very pretty, I like the color.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

What a lovely set and matching backdrop. Love the colours, nice work. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

very nice - love the nice bright pink colour.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i'd love the pattern also, hope will share and i too love the color,just beiutifull


----------



## lEEJEN445 (Aug 26, 2011)

Your photo is as good as your knitting. Love the color. Is patter available?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely, you are so talented to have made such a nice pattern. The flowers are beautiful.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Gorgeous set. Your stitch pattern is wonderful and your crepe myrtles set everything off perfectly. A perfect setting for such a nice set.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Georgeous.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just beautiful and love your flowers :thumbup:


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

What a wonderful gift. Too bad we are not neighbors. lol
Dagmar


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. Love the texture and colour. You are very generous!! May I ask what patterns did you use. I really like the hat!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

First, the blanket & hat are GORGEOUS!!! The color is just like your crape myrtles!!! Your myrtles are beautiful!!!
I love them so much... have been trying to grow one since
I first saw them in KY... Either too cold in my old home in Illinois or too hot/dry in my new home in Nevada...


----------



## toothcleaner (Jun 24, 2011)

If you would share name of pattern and where it could be found or the pattern itself--my fist grandbaby is due at Thanksgiving--a girl-- and I've been searching for a blanket pattern--I think I've found it !


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mtolive45 said:


> I knitted this blanket for the young couple that moved in next door. They just had their first baby a little girl named Hailey Grace. I had not talked to her about colors..but much to her and my surprise the blanket match the end wall in the nursery and all her accent color too. I did not have a pattern but made it up.


PATTERN FOR THE BLANKET:

Randi's "Berry Baby Blanket' design:
I do not design patterns but so many of you wanted to get the directions. I have made this one for years. I developed it as I wanted to have an easy pretty pattern to use for baby blanket. One that I did not have to count very much, looked pretty and most important open enough so the baby could breathe if it's face accidently got covered. 
For the "Berry Baby Blanket" I used Lion Brand 'Vanna's Choice Baby". The color is called berrylicious (139) 100 % Acrylic so it can be machine washed. I used about 4 skeins for the hat and blanket for the size I made. It is about 24" by 29". Any soft yarn of medium weight would do just fine. 
It was knit on a circular needle # 8
I suggest that you knit a sample of the lace first to get your gauge and then figure out how many stitches to use for the size you want to make. I think I used about 112 for this blanket. The lace pattern is worked over 8 stitches so the number you use need to work evenly with 8 stitches.
The edges are knitted in a seed stitch...1 K and 1 P first row and 1P, 1 K second row...repeat. The bottom edge is about 12 rows. Then you knit 8 stitches in seed stitch at the first and end of each row thereafter. But if you want it narrower or wider you just add or subtract some stitches. I like the seed stitch as it lays flat.
The lace pattern: knit 4, yarn around needle, knit 2 together from the right side of the first stitch into both, then knit 2 together from the left side into both stitches, yarn around. Then knit 4, another 2 together etc.... to the end. Next row: all purl. Next row the same lace....you do this 3 times. Then you start with the open lace for 4 stitches, knit 4 etc. etc. 
Finish the blanket with 12 rows of seed stitch.
I crocheted a nice little picot edge in off white to finish it. You can find direction for that and the flowers in many pattern book or on line. I just made them up. I learned to knit when I was about 6-7 yrs old, grew up in Denmark and we had to knit in school as part of our handcraft class....so at 65 I've been knitting a very long time =) !!!
Let me know if I can answer any questions. Just send me a private message and I will get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mtolive45 said:


> Mtolive45 said:
> 
> 
> > I knitted this blanket for the young couple that moved in next door. They just had their first baby a little girl named Hailey Grace. I had not talked to her about colors..but much to her and my surprise the blanket match the end wall in the nursery and all her accent color too. I did not have a pattern but made it up.
> ...


THANK YOU ALL for all you kind words about my little blanket. I'm totally 'blown away' by all the compliments. I love to see everyones work and get a lot of inspiration from you all....so I'm just very happy to give something back.

HAPPY KNITTING =)


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

I will think of you as I try to reproduce your beautiful blanket. Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> First, the blanket & hat are GORGEOUS!!! The color is just like your crape myrtles!!! Your myrtles are beautiful!!!
> I love them so much... have been trying to grow one since
> I first saw them in KY... Either too cold in my old home in Illinois or too hot/dry in my new home in Nevada...


I love them too and have about 6 right now in different colors. My favorite is called dynamite...it is bight red and stunning. My white one is also very pretty.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

granny said:


> I will think of you as I try to reproduce your beautiful blanket. Thank you so much for sharing it.


Good luck..it is really very easy...let me know if I can help =) !!!


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

The blanket is beautiful. What weight yarn did you use? Was it baby yarn?

josiehof


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Hope I can make it look nearly as nice as yours.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I have seen a blanket that has a similar allover leaf pattern. I have been collecting leaf blanket patterns for the fun of it. I probably have it in my compute stash. If someone really wants something like that they can PM me and I will look for it and send it to them. I have been making some flowers and thought I would add them to items like you have done. But putting it all together, from your head and such a gorgeous color and for a neighbor. A virtuous woman is indeed a pearl beyond price. Really thanks for this creative beauty.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

josiehof said:


> Hi,
> 
> The blanket is beautiful. What weight yarn did you use? Was it baby yarn?
> 
> josiehof


It is a medium yarn made by Lion Brand called Vanna's Choice baby. The color is berrylicious. Any medium weight soft yarn would work.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Chava said:


> I have seen a blanket that has a similar allover leaf pattern. I have been collecting leaf blanket patterns for the fun of it. I probably have it in my compute stash. If someone really wants something like that they can PM me and I will look for it and send it to them. I have been making some flowers and thought I would add them to items like you have done. But putting it all together, from your head and such a gorgeous color and for a neighbor. A virtuous woman is indeed a pearl beyond price. Really thanks for this creative beauty.


Thank you! years of experience....I just love to play with new stitches and this one turned out well I think...it was fun to experiment and come up with something that worked.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

very pretty thank you for sharing your work is fantastic


----------



## Yankalilla (Jul 17, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. I wish I had your talent


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

YES THANK YOU FOR THAT. BUT WHAT IS SEED STITCH, DONT KNOW THAT ONE IS THAT LIKE MOSS ST, ANYWAY I AM GOING TO GIVE IT A GO, ITS JUST DELIGHTFUL HAPPY KNITTING.


----------



## jillybmartin (Apr 28, 2011)

can you share the pattern its soooooo gorgeous thx jill


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

jillybmartin said:


> can you share the pattern its soooooo gorgeous thx jill


Mtolive45 already did -
http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=426886&t=26741

... and I'd just like to add my thanks, it's a gorgeous pattern


----------



## Jsahadeo (Jun 5, 2011)

Love your dog...Airedale or welsh? I have had 4 airedales. My11.5 yr old Miles is doing great. I love this breed! Jennifer [email protected]


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

THANK YOU, Mtolive, for being so thoughtful as to take the time to write out the directions for your BEAUTIFUL blanket...This blanket is truly heirloom quality !! I usually don't like to take on afghan projects because of the time involved in making them, but will definitely make this one and tuck it away for my first great-grand baby !...Many thanks...


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

Many thanks - I know I shall use the pattern often
sherry


----------



## daynasmiamilola (Jun 24, 2011)

I very much appreciate the pattern for the blanket. If you have another moment when you can be specific about how to make the HAT, I'd be very grateful. It seems you were well-taught and also have a knack for knitting. It may also be the time in your life where you were meant to be "the teacher" now. That is truly a special talent.
Thank you again for the blanket pattern.


----------



## amazing (Aug 6, 2011)

I am so excited to have this pattern. Thank you so much. I am leaving on vacation and want to buy the materials. When you say to start with the lace pattern for 4 stitches and you do the three rows three times is that the way I am reading it. Then, after the nine rows of the lace pattern what do you start with. You say start with the open lace pattern. Would it be starting with the knit two together on the right side then knit two together on the left. I really appreciate it. It is absolutely beautiful. You are so talented and I want to do it right. THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## sjordanc (Aug 9, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## coolmom (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely pattern.
Linda


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket and hat.......the colours are wonderful....!


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

jillybmartin said:


> can you share the pattern its soooooo gorgeous thx jill


See:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26741-6.html#426886

Seed stitch is: Knit one purl 1 one first row, purl 1 k 1 next row.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful flowers and lovely blanket and hat.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

DOROTHY69 said:


> YES THANK YOU FOR THAT. BUT WHAT IS SEED STITCH, DONT KNOW THAT ONE IS THAT LIKE MOSS ST, ANYWAY I AM GOING TO GIVE IT A GO, ITS JUST DELIGHTFUL HAPPY KNITTING.


Seed stitch and Moss stitch are the same, just a different name for the same stitch. One is probably from Europe and the other from America, I suppose.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Mtolive45 said:


> Mtolive45 said:
> 
> 
> > I knitted this blanket for the young couple that moved in next door. They just had their first baby a little girl named Hailey Grace. I had not talked to her about colors..but much to her and my surprise the blanket match the end wall in the nursery and all her accent color too. I did not have a pattern but made it up.
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful pattern. I will certainly be using it to knit my next baby afghan.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> DOROTHY69 said:
> 
> 
> > YES THANK YOU FOR THAT. BUT WHAT IS SEED STITCH, DONT KNOW THAT ONE IS THAT LIKE MOSS ST, ANYWAY I AM GOING TO GIVE IT A GO, ITS JUST DELIGHTFUL HAPPY KNITTING.
> ...


Knit 1 Purl 1 on first row...next row Purl 1 knit 1
I had not heard it called moss stitch...good luck =)


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

amazing said:


> I am so excited to have this pattern. Thank you so much. I am leaving on vacation and want to buy the materials. When you say to start with the lace pattern for 4 stitches and you do the three rows three times is that the way I am reading it. Then, after the nine rows of the lace pattern what do you start with. You say start with the open lace pattern. Would it be starting with the knit two together on the right side then knit two together on the left. I really appreciate it. It is absolutely beautiful. You are so talented and I want to do it right. THANK YOU SO MUCH.


Yes, you do the lace 4 stitches, knit 4 stiches all the way across for 3 rows (3 front plus 3 back= 6 rows) , then switch and knit 4, then the lace for 4 etc. etc. ALWAYS purl on 'the back row'. So technically if the front would be row # 1 and the back #2 you would be knitting the entire 'repeat' over 12 rows. 6 rows for the first 'lace' and 6 rows after you switch. Don't forget the 'yarn over' as you will purl that on the 'back side' Hope that helps. Just do a little sampel first....maybe cast on 32 stiches and knit the 12 rows repeat to get the hang of it before commiting to the entire blanket. It really is very easy.
Take a closer look at the close up photo I posted on the forum that always helps me if I can see what it looks like but I'm a visual person learner and gets lost if a pattern is too 'wordy' *smile*
Happy knitting!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Lovely work. And your flowers are so pretty too!


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

This thread is a perfect example of what Kntting Paradise is/should be all about: A gifted and genereous knitter is sharing her skills and talent with many, many graterful knitters. Bless you.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

This thread is a perfect example of what Kntting Paradise is/should be all about: A gifted and genereous knitter is sharing her skills and talent with many, many graterful knitters. Bless you.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Oops. Sorry for the repeat.

Would some non-professional knitter please write this 12-row pattern out - Rpw 1-12 - for people like me? I'm sure I'm not the only one. Please?


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Laura R said:


> Oops. Sorry for the repeat.
> 
> Would some non-professional knitter please write this 12-row pattern out - Rpw 1-12 - for people like me? I'm sure I'm not the only one. Please?


Your response was worth repeating. : ) I will try to find the time, someone may get to it first, but I'll try. Right now, I should be doing several other things....


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Am looking forward to trying it out very soon. still have this BSJ to finish first though.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Laura R said:


> Oops. Sorry for the repeat.
> 
> Would some non-professional knitter please write this 12-row pattern out - Rpw 1-12 - for people like me? I'm sure I'm not the only one. Please?


Rows #1, 3 and 5 start with lace: yarn over, knit 2 together from the right of the first stitch into both stitches, then 2 together from the left (as if the knit normally) yarn over (4 stiches in all. then knit 4....repeat til end of the row).

Rows # 2, 4 & 6 all purl including the 'yarn over'

Row # 7-12 you switch and start with knit 4, lace 4 on uneven rows and purl on even rows etc for another 6 rows.

So the pattern 'repeat' is a total of 12 rows.

Hope this helps....maybe do a sampel ...cast on 32 and do the 12 row repeat to 'get the hang of it' before commiting to the entire blanket. That way you'll have a gauge to figure out how large the blanket you want to make.

Good luck and happy knitting! Randi


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

CoralDawn said:


> THANK YOU, Mtolive, for being so thoughtful as to take the time to write out the directions for your BEAUTIFUL blanket...This blanket is truly heirloom quality !!...Many thanks...


Ditto the above and a huge thank you from me

:thumbup:

Pam


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Just lovely, beatuiful gift.


----------



## daynasmiamilola (Jun 24, 2011)

I was wondering if you can mention how you did the baby hat? I am not nearly as creative as you so need all the help and advice you can offer.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

daynasmiamilola said:


> I was wondering if you can mention how you did the baby hat? I am not nearly as creative as you so need all the help and advice you can offer.


I have had a number of people ask. It's a little more involved than the blanket. I'm going to be very busy the rest of the week ...no extra time ...so I'll try to get to it a soon as time allows....and before I forget how I did it =)!!!

I knot a lot of 'hats for tot/chemo hats also' so I'm sure I can kind of give you directions.

Keep checking back...probably will NOT be till next week =) !!!


----------



## amazing (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you sooooooooo much. I know you are busy and this really helps. Thanks for your patience, kindness and for sharing.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

amazing said:


> thank you sooooooooo much. I know you are busy and this really helps. Thanks for your patience, kindness and for sharing.


You are very welcome =)


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't know if I like the flowers or the blanknet best. They are both perfect. Your very talented


----------



## bobcatluver (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## daynasmiamilola (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks much and anytime you can is plenty good for me.


----------



## wsthom (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Mt.Olive45,

Boy, it sure sounds like you could live nearby and what caught my eye was 'MtOlive' & 'Goldcountry'. I live in Oroville up by Forbestown. Are we close?

Curious, WT


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

very nice!!


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mtolive45 said:


> daynasmiamilola said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if you can mention how you did the baby hat? I am not nearly as creative as you so need all the help and advice you can offer.
> ...


Just got back from trip...blackberries, tomatoes etc. etc. are ripe so they take priority over directions for the hat...it'll be a while =) !!!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Me too, me too, on the hat pattern. 
Love your set!
thank you,

( Berry Baby Blanket hat)


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pauline said:


> Me too, me too, on the hat pattern.
> Love your set!
> thank you,
> 
> ( Berry Baby Blanket hat)


Not sure when I'll get time to do this hat pattern...canning tomatoes, making jam, grandson's birthday....urgent things that can not wait............. so sorry!


----------



## fjwils6 (Sep 9, 2011)

I just love your berry baby blanket, would love to have the pattern.
Joyce


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

fjwils6 said:


> I just love your berry baby blanket, would love to have the pattern.
> Joyce


Joyce look at this page:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26741-6.html#426886

Plus there's a detailed explaination of the 'lace patten' on a later page.

Good luck!!


----------



## daynasmiamilola (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy to wait. It's so nice to see that people still "put up" things and spend time with the family. Put the hat pattern on the back burner for when your time frees up. It will still be worth it to me. 
Thanks for keeping it as a "get-to" project.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful work, flowers, & photo.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

You mentioned something about a sweater- did you make a baby sweater? That would be great to go with it? Please let us know. Thanks for sending this beautiful pattern and beautiful picture. I definitey will be making one for my greatgrandbaby coming in October- this color it its a girl and a blue if its a boy. Wouldllove to make a sweater to match


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome! Beautiful work! Love the color :thumbup:


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

Love it! Can you share the yarn and color? Thanks


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

that is fantastic work lucky wee baby such beauty..... :thumbup:


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice creation. Wish I could under stand the directins. Wrap yarn around needle? Is that a yarn over? Then what fallows is not comprehensable to me.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh my! That is one beautiful blankie, and the color pretty.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't thank you enough for the blanket pattern. There are so many people that want it, it goes to show how beautiful it is! Most of us don't think to use such a bright color, but I will from now on.
Many thanks for your generosity.
Pauline


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

crafteegram said:


> Love it! Can you share the yarn and color? Thanks


It is a medium yarn made by Lion Brand called Vanna's Choice baby. The color is berrylicious. Any medium weight soft yarn would work.
Happy knitting!


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, yarn over is correct. Not sure what your next question is????



habet said:


> Very nice creation. Wish I could under stand the directins. Wrap yarn around needle? Is that a yarn over? Then what fallows is not comprehensable to me.


----------

